# Adoption et Protection animale > Adoption Chien >  COBU et CODY,x Berger Hollandais 2 frères inséparables cherchent FA ou mieux adoptant

## AdoptionSansFrontiere

Informations sur l'animal


*Nom:* CODY et COBU
*Type:* Chien croisé
						
							
								croisé Berger Hollandais
							
						
						
*Taille:* Moyen
*Sexe:* Mâle
*Âge:* 13 ans 
*N° d'identification:* W731001155
*Stérilisé ?* Oui
*Compatible :* 
						 Chiens mâles,
						 Chiens femelles,
						
						
						





Situation actuelle


*Lieu :* 61 - Orne
*Situation :* En pension
*Cet animal :* 
								
								
								
									est vieux, 
								
								
							
							







Contact


*E-mail :* asfadoptions@gmail.com





Conditions


*Covoiturages :* Acceptés
*Familles d'accueil:* Souhaitées




 Cody et Cobu sont deux frères. Deux frères qui ne se sont jamais quittés. 
 Ils sont nés en 2010. Ils sont croisés berger hollandais.

 Abandonnés chiots, ils ont été  pris en charge par notre association, ASF. Ils ont été adoptés  ensemble. Quelques mois après, la famille qui les avait adoptés les a  abandonnés à nouveau l'un après l'autre, sous divers prétextes.. 
 Pour Cody il était soit disant agressif ..... 
 Pour Cobu il fuguait en grimpant sur le grillage pour aller chez les voisins qui en avait peur ! 

 Nous n'avons malheureusement pas trouvé de nouvelle F.A. pour nos petits curs et ils ont du partir en pension. 


  Les personnes qui se sont occupées d'eux en pension (deux pensions  différentes en tout jusqu'à fin 2015) nous ont toujours dit que ces deux  loustics étaient des amours et n'ont jamais eu de soucis avec eux, ni  d'agressivité, ni de tentatives de fugues. 
 Depuis Janvier 2016, ils sont en pension à dix min de chez Nath. Dans le 61.


  Nath et Aude vont les sortir et les balader et toutes les deux ont  découvert deux loulous adorables, joueurs, câlins, qui n'attendent  qu'une chose c'est de trouver enfin LEURS FAMILLES A EUX POUR LA VIE ! 
  Alors notre mission (et la votre si vous l'acceptez) va être de  diffuser un maximum nos loulous pour enfin leur trouver une famille ! Je  vous rassure cette page de s'autodétruira pas dans les 5 secondes  sourire.... 
 Nous avons 8 mois pour que notre vu et le leur se réalise enfin ! 
 Ils vont sur leur 6 ans, il est plus que temps qu'enfin ils puissent poser leurs valises chez EUX !
https://www.facebook.com/Une-Famille-pour-Cody-et-Cobu-108/

 Cody et Cobu sont pucés, vaccinés et stérilisés. 

 Si vous voulez les adopter (voir les prendre en F.A.) contact : mp ou asfadoptions@gmail.com

----------


## CBM

On a déjà un post pour chacun d'eux chez BASF, ils sont adoptable séparément ou ensemble ?

----------


## AdoptionSansFrontiere

On préfèrerait ensemble mais s'ils ont une chance d'être adoptés séparément pourquoi pas ! Ce sont vraiment 2 bons loulous qui méritent de trouver LEUR famille pour la vie !!!!! Ils ne méritent pas de passer leur vie en pension et ça fait trop longtemps HELAS !!!!

Merci CBM  ::

----------


## CBM

Liens BASF :

http://ba-sans-famille.forumactif.co...sion-57#423102

http://ba-sans-famille.forumactif.co...sion-57#423103

----------


## AdoptionSansFrontiere

Toujours personne pour eux ? Ceux sont vraiment 2 bons loulous qui méritent de trouver LEUR famille  pour la vie !!!!! Ils ne méritent pas de passer leur vie en pension et  ça fait trop longtemps HELAS !!!!

----------


## AdoptionSansFrontiere

Toujours personne ? HELP HELP HELP !!!!

----------


## RESCUE

*===================
					Ceci est un message automatique
					===================

					Bonjour,

					Merci de nous donner des nouvelles concernant cette annonce,
					Est elle toujours d'actualité ? 
					Si vous êtes l'auteur de l'annonce et qu'elle n'est plus d'actualité, vous pouvez la classer via le lien "Classer l'annonce" en haut de sujet. Si vous n'êtes pas l'auteur, vous pouvez faire un rapport de modération.
					Cordialement,
					L'équipe RESCUE*

----------


## AdoptionSansFrontiere

Rien de rien pour nos deux beaux frangins .. et pourtant ça fait longtemps qu'ils attendent les ptits coeurs .. peufff

----------


## RESCUE

*===================
					Ceci est un message automatique
					===================

					Bonjour,

					Merci de nous donner des nouvelles concernant cette annonce,
					Est elle toujours d'actualité ? 
					Si vous êtes l'auteur de l'annonce et qu'elle n'est plus d'actualité, vous pouvez la classer via le lien "Classer l'annonce" en haut de sujet. Si vous n'êtes pas l'auteur, vous pouvez faire un rapport de modération.
					Cordialement,
					L'équipe RESCUE*

----------


## Vegane7

FB créé de mon côté pour eux :

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...type=3&theater

----------


## RESCUE

*===================
					Ceci est un message automatique
					===================

					Bonjour,

					Merci de nous donner des nouvelles concernant cette annonce,
					Est elle toujours d'actualité ? 
					Si vous êtes l'auteur de l'annonce et qu'elle n'est plus d'actualité, vous pouvez la classer via le lien "Classer l'annonce" en haut de sujet. Si vous n'êtes pas l'auteur, vous pouvez faire un rapport de modération.
					Cordialement,
					L'équipe RESCUE*

----------


## bab

> Cody et Cobu pendant la balade d'hier ... les deux frangins . .Sont en pension depuis longtemps trop longtemps ... Ils espèrent maintenant faire craquer le cœur d'une famille qui voudra leur ouvrir leur porte et leur coeur .. Se sont de bons chiens ... Ils compte sur nous ... Contact : par mp ou asfadoptions@gmail.com .... Merci pour eux !!!!!



Cobu


Cody

----------


## RESCUE

*===================
					Ceci est un message automatique
					===================

					Bonjour,

					Merci de nous donner des nouvelles concernant cette annonce,
					Est elle toujours d'actualité ? 
					Si vous êtes l'auteur de l'annonce et qu'elle n'est plus d'actualité, vous pouvez la classer via le lien "Classer l'annonce" en haut de sujet. Si vous n'êtes pas l'auteur, vous pouvez faire un rapport de modération.
					Cordialement,
					L'équipe RESCUE*

----------


## cabepapsa69

Up pour ces 2 beaux chiens ! Ils ne s'entendent pas avec les chats ?

----------


## Vegane7

Si, ils sont ok congénères.

----------


## RESCUE

*===================
					Ceci est un message automatique
					===================

					Bonjour,

					Merci de nous donner des nouvelles concernant cette annonce,
					Est elle toujours d'actualité ? 
					Si vous êtes l'auteur de l'annonce et qu'elle n'est plus d'actualité, vous pouvez la classer via le lien "Classer l'annonce" en haut de sujet. Si vous n'êtes pas l'auteur, vous pouvez faire un rapport de modération.
					Cordialement,
					L'équipe RESCUE*

----------


## froggy05

Des nouvelles de ces deux beaux loulous ?

J'avais suivi et activement participé au sauvetage des chiens de la perrera qui fermait en 2010, et j'avais totalement craquée sur eux, jusqu'à fortement songer à une adoption. Je suis dégoûtée de les retrouver ici 7 ans après...

----------


## Vegane7

Oui, c'est terrible  :Frown: ((

On repartage pour eux sur FB SVP !

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...type=3&theater

 ::

----------


## Lilouminou5

On n'oublie pas ces deux amours ::  ::

----------


## France34

Est-ce que COBU et CODY ont trouvé une bonne famille adoptive ?

----------


## Vegane7

Non, toujours rien France34...

https://www.facebook.com/Une-Famille...0443578669044/

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...type=3&theater

----------


## Lilouminou5

Que deviennent Cobu et Cody?

----------


## danyhu

> Que deviennent Cobu et Cody?



Qui peut répondre?

----------


## Vegane7

Toujours rien pour eux hélas.

----------


## danyhu

Cobu et Cody sont tjs en pension?  ... depuis 2 ans?????

----------


## Vegane7

Non, ça fait 7 ans qu'ils attendent ;'(

----------


## France34

Quelqu'un sait il ce que sont devenus COBU et CODY ?

----------


## Vegane7

Toujours rien hélas  :Frown:

----------


## France34

Toujours sans famille , COBU et CODY ?

----------


## bab

toujours à l'adoption

----------


## France34

Merci, Bab , pour les belles photos de ces deux loulous ! Qui va vite les faire sortir de la pension où ils sont depuis 7 ans ?

----------


## bab

> CODY et COBU à l'adoption
> HELP F.A. OU ENCORE MIEUX DES ADOPTANTS POUR CODY ET COBU ... NOS PETITS COEURS VIEILLISSENT ET TOUJOURS AUCUNE FAMILLE POUR EUX ..... HELP ....

----------


## vivie maratta

❤❤❤❤❤❤❤

----------


## bab

> GROSSE URGENCE pour CODY & COBU, gentils X Bergers Hollandais (castrés) OK CONGÉNÈRES, âgés de 10 ans, 2 FRÈRES INSÉPARABLES (actuellement en pension DEPUIS 8 ANS dans le dpt 61) !
> ** FA et covoiturages acceptés ** Adoptables de préférence ensemble mais peuvent l'être aussi séparément **
> 
> CONTACT UNIQUE : asfadoptions@gmail.com ou 07 61 09 70 67

----------


## Vegane7

FB à repartager !
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...type=3&theater

----------


## GADYNETTE

les pauvres, depuis 8 ans, sont en pension !!!! ils sont inséparables...ce serait tellement bien qu'ils finissent ensemble dans une gentille famille.....VITE VITE

----------


## bab

TOUJOURS 0 L4ADOPTION

----------


## GADYNETTE

c'est trop triste de constater qu'ils ne sont toujours pas adoptés ensemble !!!!

----------


## Vegane7

Quel superbe photo en tout cas !
Incroyable que personne ne craque.

Comment sont-ils logés au refuge ? Ensemble ? Ont-ils des sorties ?

----------


## Vegane7

VITE ! Une bonne famille pour ces 2 frères adorables qui attendent en pension depuis 8 ANS ! Actuellement dans le dpt 61. CONTACT UNIQUE : asfadoptions@gmail.com ou 07 61 09 70 67

----------

